# Fingers crossed for crate no.3!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am really hoping this is the last crate for Daisy! 

Crate no.1 Medium crate - should be the right size. Daisy didn't go in it properly to eat as she didn't need to, no room for food bowls and bed. She managed to lift up the tray whilst clawing and trying to escape which snapped!  Then she chewed it.

Crate no.2 - Rather than buy a new tray I purchased the 'Super Heavy duty crate from an online store (I am rolling around laughing at this description!). It was big and the perfect size but the latches did not slide across very far and Daisy managed to undo the door and escape!  Adjustments were made but the the little monkey managed to push the end and a side apart and break out again! I complained to online shop :rant: only to be told 'not our fault, you have a dog with a problem' . Husband had to ziplock all joins on the crate.  Daisy bends the door in an effort to get out. 

Temporarily back to old, small crate and with the door mended crate no.2 has been donated to my new Cockapoo pal as of yesterday .

3) Fort Knox has arrived! :jumping: Well, husband has been to PAH!  We now have a large, strong crate which I think even daring Daisy will struggle to escape from! I will report back 

Whilst all this has been going on I have a beautiful, wonderful little dog who is going backwards and forwards in her bedtime behaviour.  Some of it is the crate issue as once she has realised she could get out she was then determined to try even harder. Some of it is my change of routine, she was doing well but then had set backs caused by me going out one evening (rare occasion  had fun though and a lot of wine ) which resulted in the bent door (didn't like Daddy putting her to bed! ) and crating during school runs really messed things up!  I now leave her out during these.

I am now just being consistent, doing the same thing every night and hoping that the message will get through sooner or later (preferably sooner ) that this is the routine but Mummy always comes back in the morning (blurry eyed). I just want her to be happy and settled because I it upsets me as much as it does her!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's one determined Daisy Dog you have there! Bless her! 

I'm sure your consistency will pay off in the end. Life with young dogs seems to be a whole series of forward and backwards steps and then all of a sudden, out of the blue, everything just clicks into place. She'll get there. I think she has met her match with a very determined mummy! 

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Must be something to do with the name Daisy....and it sounds so sweet!!! My Daisy is just the same but she is human
She has chicken pox at the moment and is feeling very sorry for herself and very itchy, so I managed about 1 hour in bed last night before we were up at 1.30am, watching Toy story, Bolt and Shrek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tried to get her back to bed but she wan't having it, she was absolutely happy just to lay on sofa squashed up with me...............didn't want to be "crated" either
You are doing a fantastic job with your Daisy! x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Best of luck with no 3!!!! 

I take it your problems are at night when she goes to bed?

Have you tried just putting her to bed on her cushion and not crating her? or would that be ray::argh::behindsofa:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

See we all have our challenges in life ... dogs, kids, ...... Oakley is having consistent lead training whilst Honey is in season ... he is responding well .. well he pulls far too much on walks ... I need more control, plus it is taking his mind off Honey ... She is a lady and dealing with her season very well, much heavier than I expected, she is being clean but after a sleep she does leave a little Honey patch behind .. see Sarah .. never feel alone .. you are doing fab with Daisy ... and she is lucky to have you ... xxx 

Good luck with crate 3 .. keep us posted 

Karen .. love to Daisy ... hope you dont have another movie night tonight


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Must be something to do with the name Daisy....and it sounds so sweet!!! My Daisy is just the same but she is human
> She has chicken pox at the moment and is feeling very sorry for herself and very itchy, so I managed about 1 hour in bed last night before we were up at 1.30am, watching Toy story, Bolt and Shrek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tried to get her back to bed but she wan't having it, she was absolutely happy just to lay on sofa squashed up with me...............didn't want to be "crated" either
> You are doing a fantastic job with your Daisy! x


Poor Daisy! Chicken pox makes them so miserable!  I hope she feels better soon and that you get a bit more sleep tonight! 



M&M's mummy said:


> Best of luck with no 3!!!!
> 
> I take it your problems are at night when she goes to bed?
> 
> Have you tried just putting her to bed on her cushion and not crating her? or would that be ray::argh::behindsofa:


I have thought about it but the only thing I can judge it by is when I go upsatirs and leave her downstairs. She scratches the door and barks alot. My lounge door is a mess! It might be that we if left her she would settle down and be fine but because of her pattern of behaviour I am concerned for my downstairs. She pants (like a steam train), barks and then chews before settling down. 

My Mum keeps suggesting it but what happens if it doesn't work? We have always resisted trying this before as she has only in the last week become 100% housetrained! She will probably poo on my floor now that I have said that!   




JoJo said:


> See we all have our challenges in life ... dogs, kids, ...... Oakley is having consistent lead training whilst Honey is in season ... he is responding well .. well he pulls far too much on walks ... I need more control, plus it is taking his mind off Honey ... She is a lady and dealing with her season very well, much heavier than I expected, she is being clean but after a sleep she does leave a little Honey patch behind .. see Sarah .. never feel alone .. you are doing fab with Daisy ... and she is lucky to have you ... xxx
> 
> Good luck with crate 3 .. keep us posted
> 
> Karen .. love to Daisy ... hope you dont have another movie night tonight


It is true! We all have our things to deal with. Hope Honey and Oakley are coping fine with all their hormones!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope no.3 will solve your problem...I think I'd be reluctant to leave her out at night I think she'd try to get to you.It shows you how a routine works though as she was unsettled by your hubby putting her to bed. She'll get there, good on you for putting in the effoert x x x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh dear, I fear this is the way we're going to be with Vincent! His is fine with his crate, but he has figured out how to climb out of his pen (but not back in again...) Maybe we're too soft on him - his crate is open inside the pen so he can go in and out (we've had good success with this - bedtime right now is ok!!) It's just when we pop out and put him in his pen.... he is a nightmare! We're looking at a pen that is for LARGE dogs so there is no way he can climb out! I'm sure he'll find a way though....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are little monkeys aren't they? We considered a pen for Daisy but as she was already jumping over child gates and sofas we didn't bother in the end!

Daisy has taken to the new crate quite well (fingers crossed). When I let her out for her evening wee she is refusing to come in and I have to go out and fetch her but once she is in the crate she hasn't been barking! Amazing! It will change tonight because I have told you this  I am desperately hoping this carries on as it is so much nicer for both of us.  Good luck with the new pen.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you had a promising start with crate no 3 


It's only been the last two months that Milly is coming back after being let out in the garden- don't think she is fussed about going out anymore- doesn't seem to need an evening wee now. Mind you she is 2!!!

But yes we went through a rebellious stage when she was about 18 months where she wouldn't come back in and most of the time I had to go and get her.

Monty used to be like it when we just had him and wanted to go out we use to have to both go out into garden and almost corner him.

He can go like that sometimes when I mentioned the words "ear cleaned" and also won't come to you if he knows that he is going to have to endure a cuddle.

He cuddles on his terms.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It just goes to show how clever they are and that they can make associations! Even if it is not the ones you want!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Daisy sounds a lot like Rosie. We bought a fabric crate for when we are away and I left her in it in the living room of our flat in Edinburgh when we went to bed (husband refused to have her anywhere else - yes, this is one of my many tales, where I am proved right -it's difficult to be so perfect . 

I think that the difference in the levels and types of noise (we live in a very quiet village and she is in a metal crate in the kitchen where there are hardly any sounds) scared her and she barked and barked and barked, poor thing. And then, she managed to break the zip and get out. I fixed it and put her back, but I knew then that she wouldn't stop at anything until she got out, because she'd realised it was possible. Sure enough, she clawed through the netting and got out. Which then meant I had to sleep on the settee with her next to me on the floor!

Now, we have a metal cage in the flat and when we are there, she sleeps just outside our open bedroom door. Poor baby - she was just scared of the noises. But it just shows - once they know they can do something, they double and triple their efforts until they do it again.

I think the routine is exactly the right thing to do - she'll soon forget about what she managed to do! We're just at the stage where we can leave Rosie in the kitchen for an hour with the door to her crate left open. If I don't open the crate she gets anxious - it's like a little haven for her. 

Good luck! xxx


----------

